# Sensitive property shoots (military installations, etc.)



## 40nights (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello all,

I work for a company that often photographs military facilities, water treatment plants, and other areas with security concerns. 

We haven't yet developed a standard property release form or process to help clear security review. 

I'm researching to see if a site/property release form can or should be used. I also need to know if a letter or contract before the photo shoot is the best/most efficient approach. Or is it better to simply clear the images with the facility security folks after the shoot is over?

Does anyone have any experience with these kinds of issues or know of any resources that might be helpful?

We have contacted Public Affairs at a couple of bases and they indicated that such shoots would be subject review on a per-case basis. But there must be some sort of basic process we can initiate in advance.

Thanks for any input you can offer. 


Nathan


----------



## saltface (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not fully understanding here.
Are you photographing these facilities at their request?


----------



## 40nights (Sep 16, 2008)

Not specifically at their request.

My company does contracted work on the bases and we'd like to use photos of the work to use in our marketing materials. Thus, we have to approve the shoots through the base officials first.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 16, 2008)

In the future you might want to have it embedded into the contract.  

Anything you have on file now or are planning prior to the contract change should be run past your lawyer.  Ask about embedding the release into the contract as well as the ability to un-check the release if it becomes a sticking point in negotiations.

HTH


----------



## skieur (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> In the future you might want to have it embedded into the contract.
> 
> Anything you have on file now or are planning prior to the contract change should be run past your lawyer. Ask about embedding the release into the contract as well as the ability to un-check the release if it becomes a sticking point in negotiations.
> 
> HTH


 
Embedding it in the contract is probably a good idea, but it may be legal to go ahead anyway.  Taking photos is not illegal unless the installation is covered as a military secret site in law.  It might also be argued that you have the right to take photos of your own work and use them as you see fit which seems to be the case here.

skieur


----------



## Nimitz (Oct 4, 2008)

I would be careful about making such generalizations ...  I'm a retired USAF officer and I can tell you we take a very dim view of unauthorized photography on base - the security clasasification is irrevelant.  You can go ahead and try to put 'photography rights' into the contract ahead of time but your photos will still be subject to review by PA prior to them being released to you.  Remember, a US militery base is federal property so you'll need permission to do anything.  Most public affairs offices on a base will try to work with you as they are not in the business of trying to make life difficult for you.  Just be up front with them on what you are trying to do and they will usually try to be accomodating.  Their main worry is that you may photograph something on the base that they do not want you to so having someone from PA there with you will make getting your images much easier.  just realize you are going to have to have the photos reviewed and you'll be fine.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 6, 2008)

40nights said:


> Not specifically at their request.
> 
> My company does contracted work on the bases and we'd like to use photos of the work to use in our marketing materials. Thus, we have to approve the shoots through the base officials first.



Err..That legal?


----------



## Snyder (Oct 6, 2008)

40nights said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I work for a company that often photographs military facilities, water treatment plants, and other areas with security concerns.
> 
> ...



Well every PA office at different bases have different policies. But yes I would say you would need to be escorted by a PA person while taking photos then have them look at it on the computer for their approval to be released. And if they wont let you take photos you could always request one of their photographers. If the facility as you say is on base its fair game for military photographers to coordinate and take photos of.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 6, 2008)

40nights said:


> My company does contracted work on the bases and we'd like to use photos of the work to use in our marketing materials. Thus, we have to approve the shoots through the base officials first.



So your company is on the base doing contracted work (non-photography - construction/renovation or the like, I assume) and you want pictures of the finished product to use in your advertising.
Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## craig (Oct 6, 2008)

I work on Camp Pendelton here in CA and I would say Nimitz pretty much hit the nail on the head. I feel that Pendelton is a world onto it's own. Civilian's must abide by their rules. There is no grey area. Make sure that what ever you do is cleared first.

Love & Bass


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe you could use the dof trick and your product will be in focus but the rest you can tell its military, but kinda blurry , ? they would prob love that. 

please get me a clearance tag while your at it . i want to shoot there at night. ANY installation ill shoot it for free LOLOLOLOL


----------

